# Girlfriend got her first deer



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

My girlfriend killed her first deer yesterday. Its a six point Ohio archery buck she stuck at about 20 yards. It didnt go 50 yards before it went down. I apologize for the picture quality it was dark by the time we got the deer to the barn and I'm certainly no photographer.

As an aside, this is her first year hunting. She did accompany me on a couple occasions the last few years though.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Super...way to go.


----------



## Violator22 (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice Deer for her 1st, congrats to her. Les


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

When is the wedding ?


----------



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

Bellyup said:


> When is the wedding ?


cough, cough, cough, what?


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Birddog8487 said:


> cough, cough, cough, what?


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wyldkat49766 (Apr 21, 2007)

Congrats to her.


----------



## sparking (Nov 21, 2008)

Atta girl!!!!!


----------



## Firecracker (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats !!! nice one 

Birddog you better make her your's before some of the Guys here come for her  jk lol


----------



## FishOn!! (Jul 24, 2008)

Congrats To her!!! that is great!


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

Nice job


----------



## RIVER LADY (Jun 13, 2005)

Good work.


----------



## Birddog8487 (Jul 10, 2006)

Thanks for the nice comments. Stacie is the third person to get their first deer on my property in the three years that I've owned it. I hope her son and my daughter will be the fourth and fifth. Son-in-law comes home from Kuwait in less then a month. Hope to get him out as well. I have two co-workers kids lined up as well. We could stand a few less deer around here.


----------



## autumnlovr (Jul 21, 2003)

WTG Birddog's GF


----------

